# Spanglish in the US v. in Spain



## miss sparkles

When I lived in Spain, I noticed less Spanglish than I did in the States from my Mexican friends. Have you noticed if there is less Spanglish in Spain too? Or maybe it just takes a different form? It makes sense to me that there would be more Spanglish in the States since there is more interaction between Spanish and English.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hello,

In Spain we use, and quite frequently, several English words. 

You can hear people boasting about their new look, and of course we ski, surf and windsurf, wear trekking boots and play football.

But we don´t use English grammar, and set phrases and expressions are very rare.

In fact, we don´t speak Spanglish: we speak Spanish, though we may use an English word now and then.


----------



## Hulalessar

Spanglish is a case of code-switching and is only found is areas where Spanish speakers are bilingual or where there is a significant US influence either because of geographical proximity (Mexico) or an existing or former US presence (Puerto Rico and the former Canal Zone of Panama). Although English is widely spoken in Spain, especially in the tourist resorts on the Mediterranean, the Spanish population is not exposed to it in the same way. Most importantly, whilst it may be difficult to get a job in certain sectors if you do not speak English, you do not need to know any English to interact with authority. So, whilst the Spanish may have adopted a few English words, they do not code switch. The nearest thing to Spanglish found in the Iberian Peninsula is LLanito, spoken in Gibraltar.

There are some staunch defenders of Spanish who think they detect the influence of English not only in the vocabulary, but also in the grammar. They refer particularly to what they perceive as an increasing use of the passive voice (by which I mean forming the passive with _ser _+ past particple). The explanation is that when articles appear in newspapers translated from English, where the original has the passive it is also used in the Spanish translation, rather than the sentence being recast to reflect a more Spanish mode of expression. This has lead to journalists adopting the passive as a matter of style. This is not strictly a change in Spanish grammar since forming the passive with _ser _+ past participle is perfectly grammatical, but uncommon in speech and non-journalistic writing.

It may be noted that the (largely non-Spanish speaking) expatriate community in Spain tends to adopt Spanish words for things that have no precise equivalent in English: _venta_, _chiringuito_, _basura_ (to refer to the tax), _gestor_, etc and of course any number of food dishes. Confusion can arise as for example when the word _patio _is used to refer to what the Spanish call a _terraza_. Sometimes, under the influence of Spanish, English words are given new meanings. _Urbanisation _is used to mean a residential estate and _reform _to mean make alterations to a building.

Finally, there is the oddity that Spanish waiters insist on saying _¿finito?_ to enquire if you have finished your meal. They have obviously picked it up from tourists who think it means "finished" in Spanish.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hello,
> 
> In Spain we use, and quite frequently, several English words.
> 
> You can hear people boasting about their new look, and of course we ski, surf and windsurf, wear trekking boots and play football.
> 
> .


 
Besides, I have noticed for some tv programms that Spanish people,  if they used an english word, they pronounced in Spanish. I mean, We (mexican) say (aipod) meanwhile Spanish said (ypo) y vaias cosas que he captado.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Spanglish is spoken in the US by Spanish speaking individuals who know both languages in variang degrees, and mix them up when they speak.
I live in a bordering region with the US, due to the proximity and interaction with people from the US, and their culture (books, TV, radio, etc.) many people are bilingual and incorporate English words into Spanish at a higher rate than other Spanish speaking communities with lesser contact.

You may hear or even read words like “mapear= mop the floor”, “parkear=”To park”, “yonke=”junkyard”, etc.
Even I use “rotar una forma” for girar = rotate, and “reyectear” for rechazar = reject... etc. I try not to use them, but sometimes I'll say them without realizing it…. mea culpa, mea culpa…

But even in a city with such wide and constant contact with an English speaking community we do use Spanish (albeit more Americanized than others) to communicate with others.

Now I cannot say I never use code switching between the two languages, because I do use it with my brothers , I do feel free to communicate at home with my brothers mixing up the languages without criticism.


----------



## Jacobtm

I feel like alot of standard phrases in Mexico (Cuernavaca, at least) are full of English words even when perfectly good spanish words/phrases exist, often using English spelling and more or less English pronunciation.

Dame un ride.
Dame un chance.
Cúal es el time?
Sácale el pay del closet.
El coach de basket.
El clutch del carro.
Te estoy dando unos tips.
Ella está bien friky, mirale a sus bubis.

Whatever you wanna call it, code switching or not, knowing english is a HUGE help in learning spanish down here.


----------



## Victorsigh

Jacobtm said:


> I feel like alot of standard phrases in Mexico (Cuernavaca, at least) are full of English words even when perfectly good spanish words/phrases exist, often using English spelling and more or less English pronunciation.
> 
> Dame un ride.
> Dame un chance.
> Cúal es el time?
> Sácale el pay del closet.
> El coach de basket.
> El clutch del carro.
> Te estoy dando unos tips.
> Ella está bien friky, mirale a sus bubis.
> 
> Whatever you wanna call it, code switching or not, knowing english is a HUGE help in learning spanish down here.



Hi! I would say it is a huge help in learning Spanglish; those examples wouldn't be understood in Spain, I'm afraid.


----------



## mirx

Victorsigh said:


> Hi! I would say it is a huge help in learning Spanglish; those examples wouldn't be understood in Spain, I'm afraid.



I cannot understand half of them either, and I am closer to the boarder than Cuernavaca will ever be.

Jacobtm, can you illustrate us and tell us what "sacar el pay del closet means?

Thanks.


----------



## miss sparkles

Qué interesante.

Estoy formando una hipótesis, entonces... y diganme qué les parece…

Quizás el Spanglish en España se *escribe* más similarmente como inglés, mientras que el Spanish en los EEUU se *habla* más similarmente como inglés. 
Digo eso por el ejemplo que se puso arriba: se dice “ipod” en España
 pero “aipod” en los EEUU. Y también tiene sentido porque los hispanos en los EEUU *oigan* ingles más que los españoles, ¿verdad? Así que tal vez los españoles *leen *ingles más que lo oigan, especialmente porque aún no escuchan inglés mucho de la television porque me parece que todos los programas son dubbed.

¿Qué opinan ustedes, especialmente los españoles?


----------



## wildan1

My favorite Spanglish verb (frequently used by a bilingual Argentine colleague who had spent much time in the US) is* updeitar*

_Quiero *updeitar*te sobre la reunión de ayer_ !


----------



## nepho

miss sparkles said:


> Qué interesante.
> 
> Estoy formando una hipótesis, entonces... y diganme qué les parece…
> 
> Quizás el Spanglish en España se *escribe* más similarmente como inglés, mientras que el Spanish en los EEUU se *habla* más similarmente como inglés.
> Digo eso por el ejemplo que se puso arriba: se dice “ipod” en España
> pero “aipod” en los EEUU. Y también tiene sentido porque los hispanos en los EEUU *oigan* ingles más que los españoles, ¿verdad? Así que tal vez los españoles *leen *ingles más que lo oigan, especialmente porque aún no escuchan inglés mucho de la television porque me parece que todos los programas son dubbed.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes, especialmente los españoles?


Que yo sepa, la mayoría de los españoles no saben inglés, entonces ¿cómo se supone que un idioma extranjero que no saben va a afectar la manera en la que hablan su propio idioma? 
I think you're seeing it too much from a US perspective. The situation of Latinos from certain areas of the United States who use a mixture of English and Spanish, sometimes without being truly fluent in either language, is something completely different from the way that some English vocabulary is used in Spanish from Spain (which incidentally is much less than in French from France, for example).
So I don't think you can talk about "Spanglish from Spain" because it doesn't really exist.


----------



## ivanovic77

Correcto, *no hay Spanglish en España*, entendiendo por Spanglish el _code-switching_. Lo más parecido al Spanglish en la Península es el llanito, como bien se ha dicho, hablado por alguna gente en Gibraltar.

Otro tema distinto sería cómo pronunciamos los *anglicismos* en España. En efecto, como los españoles vemos series y películas dobladas al español y no estamos cerca de países angloparlantes ni solemos emigrar, pronunciamos los nombres y las palabras tal como las leemos. Por ejemplo, en España decimos "Tom Cruís" para referirnos a Tom Cruise, mientras que en México pronuncian Tom Cruise de manera más parecida a como lo hacen en Estados Unidos. Lo mismo con todos los actores de Hollywood. Lo mismo con las ciudades norteamericanas. En España nadie dice New York, todo el mundo dice Nueva York. Luego se producen fenómenos curiosos, como el de la marca Nike, que en España todo el mundo pronuncia "Naik", cuando en Estados Unidos y México se pronuncia "Naiki". Y mil ejemplos más. 

En general, en España *está muy mal visto* pronunciar un nombre o palabra inglesa con un acento inglés impecable. La gente te mira como si fueras un bicho raro y un pedante. Aquí el nivel de inglés medio de la población es bajísimo.


----------



## Victorsigh

nepho said:


> Que yo sepa, la mayoría de los españoles no saben inglés, entonces ¿cómo se supone que un idioma extranjero que no saben va a afectar la manera en la que hablan su propio idioma?
> I think you're seeing it too much from a US perspective. The situation of Latinos from certain areas of the United States who use a mixture of English and Spanish, sometimes without being truly fluent in either language, is something completely different from the way that some English vocabulary is used in Spanish from Spain (which incidentally is much less than in French from France, for example).
> So I don't think you can talk about "Spanglish from Spain" because it doesn't really exist.



Absolutely agree. There is no such thing as Spanglish in Spain.


----------



## wildan1

Victorsigh said:


> Absolutely agree. There is no such thing as Spanglish in Spain.


 
Even in and near Gibraltar? Se llama _llanito_


----------



## Victorsigh

wildan1 said:


> Even in and near Gibraltar? Se llama _llanito_



Gibraltar is UK, not Spain, and bilingualism is a normal thing, as well as both languages interfering with each other, as it happens in most bilingual communities. Near Gibraltar is a too specific and small language community to be representative of Spain as a country.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Already said.

However, it´s "llanito", not Spanglish, and its use is limited to Gibraltar. Which is not Spain.



Hulalessar said:


> S The nearest thing to Spanglish found in the Iberian Peninsula is LLanito, spoken in Gibraltar.


----------



## Hulalessar

For the record, Gibraltar is not part of the UK, but a self-governing British overseas territory.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Jacobtm said:


> I feel like alot of standard phrases in Mexico (Cuernavaca, at least) are full of English words even when perfectly good spanish words/phrases exist, often using English spelling and more or less English pronunciation.
> 
> Dame un ride.
> Dame un chance.
> Cúal es el time?
> Sácale el pay del closet.
> El coach de basket.
> El clutch del carro.
> Te estoy dando unos tips.
> Ella está bien friky, mirale a sus bubis.
> 
> Whatever you wanna call it, code switching or not, knowing english is a HUGE help in learning spanish down here.


Some are familiar others not so much:
Dame un raite.
Dame una chansa.
¿Cúal es el time?  no aquí no se usa.
Sácale el pay del closet. 
El coach de basket.  aunque no es muy común.
El clutch del carro.  lo pronunciamos cloch.
Te estoy dando un tips (consejos) 
Frikky, no lo he oido, pero bubis Si.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

miss sparkles said:


> Qué interesante.
> 
> Estoy formando una hipótesis, entonces... y diganme qué les parece…
> 
> Quizás el Spanglish en España se *escribe* más similarmente como inglés, mientras que el Spanish en los EEUU se *habla* más similarmente como inglés.
> Digo eso por el ejemplo que se puso arriba: se dice “ipod” en España
> pero “aipod” en los EEUU. Y también tiene sentido porque los hispanos en los EEUU *oigan* ingles más que los españoles, ¿verdad? Así que tal vez los españoles *leen *ingles más que lo oigan, especialmente porque aún no escuchan inglés mucho de la television porque me parece que todos los programas son dubbed.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes, especialmente los españoles?


 

Estoy de acuerdo con todos en que no se puede hablar de Spanglish en España.
En cuanto a pregunta sobre si las palabras inglesas que empleamos en España son más leídas que oídas, la respuesta es sí.

Incluso los que más o menos sabemos algo de inglés cuando decimos algún anglicismo los decimos a la española y los que somos andaluces o canarios a la andaluza o a la canaria.
El airbag de los coches, para mí es el "a-ir-bá", aunque si hablara en inglés nunca lo pronunciaría así. Cierto es que también hay quien lo pronuncia "erbá, erbag" o incluso "erbaj".Ni español, ni inglés- Un caos. 
 En el caso de productos de consumo que llevan nombres más o menos ingleses,también a veces no se pronuncian ni en inglés ni en español, sino en una mezcla o una especie de inglés españolizado. Todo depende de cómo haya entrado ese producto en la publicidad televisiva que hasta hoy es la de mayor influencia ( a lo mejor en el futuro es la de Internet). Se me ocurre el producto "DAN UP", un yogur líquido.
En España es Danap o Daná si es en Andalucía, pero con el mismo sonido de la "a" en las dos sílabas, lo cual sabemos que no es así en inglés.
¿Por qué no Danup con sonido u en la segunda sílaba que es como se leería en español?. Pues porque cuando lo anunciaron dijeron "Danap" y así que se quedó.
No ocurre así para los gibraltareños que son bilingües y para muchos suena gracioso oírlos hablar en perfecto andaluz y pronunciando las palabras o nombres ingleses en perfecto inglés.


----------



## Fernando

As commented before, I do not think that Spanish (or Mexicans) speak Spanglish. 

We (Spaniards) do think that Americans (specially, but not only, Mexicans) use oftenly English words and expressions.

Spanish from Spain has been influenced more by French than English. Anyhow, the influence of English has been huge for the last year over both general language and professional jargons, and you can hear "coach", "updatear" "puenting" or "friqui". The effect is the same that has affected French or German.

Also said, as the knowledge of English ranges from bad to null, the pronuntiations are "strange", to say the least (Espíderman). 



Hulalessar said:


> For the record, Gibraltar is not part of the UK, but a self-governing British overseas territory.



Off-topic: According to UN, Gibraltar is a to-be-decolonized territory, currently administered by UK and claimed by Spain.


----------



## mirx

miss sparkles said:


> When I lived in Spain, I noticed less Spanglish than I did in the States from my Mexican friends. Have you noticed if there is less Spanglish in Spain too? Or maybe it just takes a different form? It makes sense to me that there would be more Spanglish in the States since there is more interaction between Spanish and English.



It would be interesting to know what you mean by Spanglish. In these regards, and as usual, Wikipedia seems to be right when it comes to a generic and fast description. It says that Spanglish is spoken in Panama, Puerto Rico and Mexican border towns. In all of these places people are bilingual. So Spain, being somehow an isolated country for this matter would not have Spanglish, apart from the llanito thing which of course could be classed as Spanglish, albeit a different variant from the US type that we are used to.

Those frases that Jacobtm cited for me are not Spanglish, there is no code-switching involved. It is simply the adoption of some English words into day usage, normally spoken by monolingual speakers.


----------



## Jacobtm

mirx said:


> I cannot understand half of them either, and I am closer to the boarder than Cuernavaca will ever be.
> 
> Jacobtm, can you illustrate us and tell us what "sacar el pay del closet means?
> 
> Thanks.


"Sacar el pay del closet" means "To get the pie from the closet". They don't use "armario" here and I don't even know another word for "pie" besides "pay".



HUMBERT0 said:


> El coach de basket.  aunque no es muy común.
> Frikky, no lo he oido, pero bubis Si.



En Cuernavaca por lo menos, hay bastantes chicas bien frikky, ha de visitar aquí y conocerlas 

Y aquí, yo juego basket/baloncesto en el equipo de la Universidad, todos los Mexicanos llamale al entrenador "coach" y juegan "basket".


----------



## mirx

Jacobtm



> Sacar el pay del closet" means "To get the pie from the closet". They don't use "armario" here and I don't even know another word for "pie" besides "pay".


 
That should be "clóset", the word as you said has a long history in Mexican Spanish. Armario is not used simply because it is not the same, but rather a very antiquated piece of furniture. "Armario empotrado" is the equivalent of closet in Spanish from Spain, but means nothing in Mexico, certainly not a closet.

Still, I can't imagine anyone getting a pie out of their closets. Please tell me you haven't eaten any of those pies. And then we have the word pie itself, or pay in Mexico. What can I tell you? Do you know another word for "tamal", "burrito" or "chimichanga"?





> En Cuernavaca por lo menos, hay bastantes chicas bien frikky, ha de visitar aquí y conocerlas
> 
> Y aquí, yo juego basket/baloncesto en el equipo de la Universidad, todos los Mexicanos llamale al entrenador "coach" y juegan "basket"


 
Freaky is a word that I would associate with Spain rather than with Mexico. As far as I can remember I never heard it used in Mexico. Some fresas would indeed use the word "freak" but they use it in the same context that it's used in English and with the same meaning. And than the basket thing, well yes, and we also say football, volleyball and baseball. Their literal translations are just plain ridiculous (excuse my French): baloncesto, balompié and balonvolea, respectively. Thank god the know-it-all people behind Spanish rules realized how ludicrious their translations are and eventually decided to only adopt the pronunciation in the case of baseball >> béisbol.

I insist, none of these examples makes me think of Spanglish.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mirx said:


> *Freaky* is a word that I would associate with Spain rather than with Mexico. As far as I can remember I never heard it used in Mexico.
> I insist, none of these examples makes me think of Spanglish.


 
Well here in Mexico city you can hear it a lot, and yes, you are right it has the same meaning it's in English.

About Spanglish, I agree with you, one think it's to use english words in our language and other to speak "both" languages togheter , I think this only happens in the boarder cities. (both sides)


----------



## chics

Hola. Como ya han comentado mis compatriotas, en España no hay _spanglish_. 

El castellano que se habla aquí tiene algún extranjerismo (del inglés, del francés, del italiano...) como los tienen todas las lenguas, pero en ningún momento hay _spanglish _y el que se habla en Méjico y Estados Unidos no lo entendemos aquí. Obviamente un hispanohablante que esté estudiando inglés cometerá errores gramaticales y tal vez usará algún falso amigo, o intentará inventar una nueva palabra a partir de alguna otra lengua que conoce. Pero eso también ocurre con los que estudian chino y no hablamos de la existencia de "espachino".

Sí en cambio, en algunas zonas fronterizas o bilingües, a veces, medio en broma a veces decimos que hablamos portuñol (portugués y castellano) o catañol (catalán y castellano), por ejemplo. No sé si en Gibraltar será _spanglish _pero es el único lugar donde se me ocurre aquí que podría darse la "mezcla" con el inglés. 

Aclaro que, por mi experiencia en una tierra bilingüe y de dos lenguas lo bastante similares para que la mayoría de gente entienda ambas. Cuando decimos humorísticamente "catañol" no es ni mucho menos lo que ocurre con el _spanglish_ en América, en nuestro caso se trata solamente de una palabra inercalada en el otro idioma, muy esporádica, o quizás de una frase hecha traducida demasiado literalmente.

Además, en España la pronunciación de palabras inglesas a la inglesa y el uso de términos en inglés cuando existen equivalentes en castellano, al contrario de lo que parece que ocurre en muchos países americanos, está mal visto. Suena a una persona inculta, que no sabe de lo que habla y repite palabras sin saber lo que está diciendo, a ignorante pues, y a chulillo charlatán también. Cae mal y profesionalmente tiene muy pocas posibilidades de no estar muy mal considerado.

A los políticos españoles (de Castilla y zonas históricamente castellanohablantes) se les llena la boca cuando hablan del _spanglish_ en América y la extensión e influencia del castellano en otras zonas del mundo, pero no hay nadie en España que no se tire los pelos con sólo una pequeña muestra de _spanglish_ (en este caso ¡sería influencia del inglés en nuestro reino!) emitida por un emigrante americano en nuestro país.


----------



## chics

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Se me ocurre el producto "DAN UP", un yogur líquido.
> En España es Danap o Daná si es en Andalucía, pero con el mismo sonido de la "a" en las dos sílabas, lo cual sabemos que no es así en inglés.
> ¿Por qué no Danup con sonido u en la segunda sílaba que es como se leería en español?. Pues porque cuando lo anunciaron dijeron "Danap" y así que se quedó.


Estos son los mismos que nos cambiaron nuestras "natillas" de toda la vida por "danets" ¿no? Escritas "danettes", creo. ¿Os acordais lo que costó que supíeramos pronunciar shweppes? Con todos esos anuncios que comenzaban por un largo sh...

Estos casos comerciales no son sólo con palabras en inglés sino en cualquier otro idioma, pronunciamos "gilet" con _g_ francesa pero también "sig-nal" en vez de "siñal", por ejemplo. Pronunciamos "pitsa" pero "erosramasoti" o incluso "ramazoti"...


----------



## Arrius

Nobody appears to have answere *mirx*'s question:
*Jacobtm, can you illustrate us and tell us what "sacar el pay del closet means?*
My theory is that there is a typo and the sentence should have read, *sacar el GAY del closet *(_get the homosexual to declare his sexual orientation publicly_).


----------



## mirx

Arrius said:


> Nobody appears to have answere *mirx*'s question:
> *Jacobtm, can you illustrate us and tell us what "sacar el pay del closet means?*
> My theory is that there is a typo and the sentence should have read, *sacar el GAY del closet *(_get the homosexual to declare his sexual orientation publicly_).


 
I don't think so, Jacobtm did mention the English word "pie" a few times; more over, I am not aware of any tendency in Mexico towards outing people. 

I am assuming, and only assuming, that Jacobtm is refering to the cupboard in the kitchen, which, with a little imagination can work as a "kitchen closet". I am only assuming here, it'd be interesting if he clarified what he meant.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Estados Unidos he conocido algunos latinoamericanos que mantienen bien separadas ambas lenguas, pero tuve la impresión de que los más usan una abundante mezcla léxica y muchos calcos sintácticos. Es lógico e inevitable que el espanglish sea tan fuerte en los Estados Unidos, lo sorprendente sería que no lo fuera. Existe, además, en zonas fronterizas, en algunos pueblos antillanos, y pare de contar, que la gran masa de habitantes latinoamericanos no conoce el espanglish, ni nunca ha visto un cartel de STOP en vez de PARE en una esquina de este continente. Para llegar a esta conclusión bastaría con echarle una mirada a cualquier mapa político de América; no es necesario haber puesto un pie en estas tierras ni haber leído mucha cosa al respecto para no tener una impresión errada.


----------



## wildan1

Not to forget that Spanglish also affects US English more or less according to context and location

_cojones _(meaning _guts_), _padre_ (for a priest), _taco, hasta la vista, adios, tamal*e*_ (as in _"she's a hot tamale"_ -- very sexy), _arriba_ (meaning_ hooray_), etc. are all words most native AE-speakers would understand and many would use without knowing any other word of Spanish.


----------



## Jacobtm

It's a pie in a closet. Really.

I'm thinking about a closet. I'm also thinking about a little packaged, sealed pie, like a hostess or little debbie type thing (read: Bimbo in México). I'm thinking specifically about the family I stayed with in México, who had a large closet (read: closet, a regular old closet) next to their kitchen in which they kept all sorts of things: wine, pasta, spices, soda, sweets etc.


----------



## wildan1

Jacobtm said:


> It's a pie in a closet. Really.
> 
> I'm thinking about a closet. I'm also thinking about a little packaged, sealed pie, like a hostess or little debbie type thing (read: Bimbo in México). I'm thinking specifically about the family I stayed with in México, who had a large closet (read: closet, a regular old closet) next to their kitchen in which they kept all sorts of things: wine, pasta, spices, soda, sweets etc.


So, Spanglish _closet_ = AE _pantry_

_Saca el pay del closet = Get the pie out of the pantry_


----------



## miss sparkles

chics said:


> Además, en España la pronunciación de palabras inglesas a la inglesa y el uso de términos en inglés cuando existen equivalentes en castellano, al contrario de lo que parece que ocurre en muchos países americanos, está mal visto. Suena a una persona inculta, que no sabe de lo que habla y repite palabras sin saber lo que está diciendo, a ignorante pues, y a chulillo charlatán también. Cae mal y profesionalmente tiene muy pocas posibilidades de no estar muy mal considerado.


 
¡Qué arrogante que soy! Yo pensaba que la pronunciación a la inglesa y el uso de términos en inglés estarían bien visto; jamás hubiera pensado que estaría mal visto.


----------



## mirx

Jacobtm said:


> *I'm thinking specifically* about the family I stayed with in México, who had a large closet (read: closet, a regular old closet)



Thanks for shedding light on this.



wildan1 said:


> So, Spanglish _closet_ = AE _pantry_
> 
> _Saca el pay del closet = Get the pie out of the pantry_



No, I want to believe that is a family thing. I have lived with Mexican-Americans in the US, which, if I may say, are fluent in Spanglish, and they never used that word. I can't still get the picture out of my head of someone getting a pie from a cloths closet.



miss sparkles said:


> ¡Qué arrogante que soy! Yo pensaba que la pronunciación a la inglesa y el uso de términos en inglés estarían bien visto; jamás hubiera pensado que estaría mal visto.



Don't worry, you aren't. That only happens in Spain. On this side of the world you would be classed as ignorant, tacky, and or a wanna-be if you try to use words in a foreign language and not making an effort to pronounce them well. Of course, this doesn't keep many from doing it. 

PS: Don't abuse your pronunciation and your use of English words, that is also seen as obnoxious, which in itself is tacky.


----------



## wildan1

mirx said:


> No, I want to believe that is a family thing. I have loved with Mexican-Americans in the US, which, if I may say, are fluent in Spanglish, and they never used that word. I can't still get the picture out of my head of someone getting a pie from a cloths, closet.


Don't confuse the brand of Spanglish spoken on the border and elsewhere in the US by Chicanos and other immigrants, and the Spanish spoken by Mexicans inside of Mexico. In Mexican Spanish there are a lot more loan words from English than in other parts of the Spanish-speaking world, but it is not the same linguistic environment inside Mexico that there is in US states like Texas, Arizona, California, etc.--and nowadays in most parts of the US due to the large expansion of Latino immigrants across our country in even very small towns.


----------



## mirx

wildan1 said:


> Don't confuse the brand of Spanglish spoken on the border and elsewhere in the US by Chicanos and other immigrants, and the Spanish spoken by Mexicans inside of Mexico. In Mexican Spanish there are a lot more loan words from English than in other parts of the Spanish-speaking world, but it is not the same linguistic environment inside Mexico that there is in US states like Texas, Arizona, California, etc.--and nowadays in most parts of the US due to the large expansion of Latino immigrants across our country in even very small towns.



I have not confused anything. As stated earlier on in this thread "loan words" cannot be regarded as Spanglish because there is no code-switching involved.


----------



## ampurdan

Generally speaking, I agree with all the comments my fellow countrymen and women have made, but for this thing about good pronunciation of English in Spanish loans being stigmatized. It is true that many people frown at it, but the fact is that in professional and business environments English loans (not necessarily English) are more and more used. These words in English are not really necessary. There's no need to say "cash flow", we could say "flujo de caja", but it's not catchy. It is common to see "necesito esto ASAP", "tenemos un problema de supply chain", etc. Most people usually pronounce it "a la española" (o "a la catalana" here); but a more "native-resembling" pronunciation is not uncommon. This is especially especially the case with those who've been abroad, and among them, Latin Americans are the ones more likely to pronounce that way, of course.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

mirx said:


> Don't worry, you aren't. That only happens in Spain. On this side of the world you would be classed as ignorant, tacky, and or a wanna-be if you try to use words in a foreign language and not making an effort to pronounce them well. Of course, this doesn't keep many from doing it.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, en mi opinión, si vas a “mechar” palabras en inglés, mejor pronunciarlas bien que mal, aunque lo mejor es no pronunciarlas. Que me acuerde, solo conocí dos personas totalmente bilingües en español e inglés (personas que al hablar no podían ser distinguidos de un hablante nativo por los propios hablantes de ese idioma). Una era una norteamericana directora de un instituto de enseñanza de inglés financiado por el gobierno norteamericano. Hablaba el español sin ninguna clase de acento extranjero, era una uruguaya más. El otro, un hispanoparlante, fue jefe mío, y dicho por británicos, no podían darse cuenta de que no lo era. Esto viene a cuento de que ninguna de estas dos personas utilizaba términos de un idioma cuando estaba hablando el otro, practicaban una división total. He observado, en América y en Europa, que personas que saben medianamente el inglés, tienden a utilizar más palabras en ese idioma para demostrar que “ellos también saben”. Es especialmente cierto en lo que respecta al personal de las multinacionales de habla inglesa. En esas empresas, creo que se cumple una regla de proporción inversa: a mayor conocimiento real, menos palabras en inglés utilizan. Por lo que valga como aporte personal, en mi círculo, entre la gente que conozco (exceptúo las multinacionales), decir palabras en inglés cuando hay equivalentes perfectamente conocidos en español, sería tomado como una conducta completamente desusada, fuera de lugar, tonta, por decir lo menos y no ofender a nadie. En conclusión: en mi medio, sin que sea una regla más allá de mis narices, decirlas es ridículo, pero decirlas mal es doblemente ridículo.
Saludos


----------



## ivanovic77

Sobre la pronunciación de las palabras inglesas y si está bien o mal visto pronunciarlas con un acento inglés perfecto, recuerdo a un forero croata que un día explicó que en su país era difícil acertar la pronunciación de un anglicismo sin suscitar reacciones adversas, porque si lo pronunciaba con fonética croata, la gente se reía y lo tildaban de ignorante, pero si lo pronunciaba con fonética perfectamente inglesa, la gente fruncía el ceño y lo tildaban de pedante. Me sentí muy identificado con su testimonio, porque a mí en España me pasa lo mismo. Me resulta sumamente difícil encontrar ese punto intermedio a la hora de pronunciar un anglicismo, sin caer en la pronunciación a la española que evidenciaría un desconocimiento del inglés, pero a la vez evitando caer en una pronunciación cuasi perfecta que aquí en España sería igual a recibir lluvia de piedras.

Por ejemplo, volviendo al ejemplo de Tom Cruise. Si pronuncias /ton cruise/, terminado en "e", quedas como un ignorante, pero como pronuncies /tɒm kru:s/, con la "t" y la "k" aspiradas, la "o" de Tom más abierta, el rotacismo de la "erre" a la americana y la "u" de Cruise más larga, la gente no te lo perdona y puedes caer en el más espantoso de los ridículos.

Y así con todos los anglicismos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ivanovic77 said:


> Por ejemplo, volviendo al ejemplo de Tom Cruise. Si pronuncias /ton cruise/, terminado en "e", quedas como un ignorante, pero como pronuncies /tɒm kru:s/, con la "t" y la "k" aspiradas, la "o" de Tom más abierta, el rotacismo de la "erre" a la americana y la "u" de Cruise más larga, la gente no te lo perdona y puedes caer en el más espantoso de los ridículos..


 
Con este ejemplo le has dado al clavo. 

Tom crus (perfecto todos en México lo llamamos así)

Tom cruise (¡No manches ..che naco!)

Tam Kruus (tɒm kru:s) (¡Ay no muy inglés tú eh!)


----------



## Argónida

Jacobtm said:


> Dame un ride.
> Dame un chance.
> Cúal es el time?
> Sácale el pay del closet.
> El coach de basket.
> El clutch del carro.
> Te estoy dando unos tips.
> Ella está bien friky, mirale a sus bubis.


 
Definitivamente en España no se dice nada parecido. Sí en Gibraltar, como ya han dicho, y también en sus alrededores. La gente de La Línea y de San Roque visten _trausers_ y mascan _chegüingan _con relativa frecuencia.



miss sparkles said:


> ... porque me parece que todos los programas son *dubbed*.


 
Hablando de Spanglish, este es un ejemplo buenísimo .

(Programas doblados en español, Miss Sparkles).


----------



## ivanovic77

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Con este ejemplo le has dado al clavo.
> 
> Tom crus (perfecto todos en México lo llamamos así)
> 
> Tom cruise (¡No manches ..che naco!)
> 
> Tam Kruus (tɒm kru:s) (¡Ay no muy inglés tú eh!)


 
Entonces en México también pasa lo mismo.

Otro ejemplo: El otro día estaba en una reunión familiar y quise explicarle a mis abuelos que en algunos países los niños tenían en la escuela una asignatura llamada _media literacy_, por medio de la cual se les enseñaba a leer la prensa con espíritu crítico y en general a saber interpretar con criterio los mensajes procedentes de los medios de comunicación. Pues bien, cuando estaba a punto de pronunciar _media literacy,_ sabía que iba a recibir ceños fruncidos por doquier, lo pronunciase como lo pronunciase. Al final me salió una pronunciación demasiado británica, incluso me comí la primera "e" de _literacy_ y me salió un "'litrasi" con un acento que no hubiera desentonado mucho en Londres. Pues bien, por un instante me miraron todos como si hubiera pasado las uñas por una pizarra, aunque luego se recompusieron y trataron de disimularlo como diciendo: "sí sí, nuestro nieto sabe mucho inglés".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Voy a hablar de mi experiencia personal porque creo que puede ser una tendencia general.                                                                                                                  Yo pronuncio los anglicismos y los nombres ingleses a la española no por intentar no resultar pedante, ni enterado ni nada de eso, aunque estoy de acuerdo con todos de que eso es así en España.
Yo pronuncio los anglicismos a la española porque en la cadena hablada del español me es más cómodo hacerlo así. Probablemente a un perfecto bilingüe no le suceda eso.
Al hablar inglés me ocurre lo mismo pero al revés. Si tengo que pronunciar Torres o Carlos no lo hago en mi español natural sino en la versión más cercana al inglés. No sé si tiene que ver que doy por hecho que para un anglohablante que no sabe español le es más fácil entender el Torres inglés que el español o que me cuesta pasar de un sistema de pronunciación a otro. En inglés me es más cómodo pronunciar las palabras españolas a la inglesa.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Al hablar inglés me ocurre lo mismo pero al revés. Si tengo que pronunciar Torres o Carlos no lo hago en mi español natural sino en la versión más cercana al inglés. No sé si tiene que ver que doy por hecho que para un anglohablante que no sabe español le es más fácil entender el Torres inglés que el español o que me cuesta pasar de un sistema de pronunciación a otro. En inglés me es más cómodo pronunciar las palabras españolas a la inglesa.


 
¡Wow eso es nuevo para mí! ; Yo si hablo en inglés,y necesito decir algo en español, sea Torres, taco, patio, sombrero, a excepción de México, todo lo pronuncio correcto.

Digo no digo, Tacou o Toures.

En inglés por ejemplo en México decimos Aifon; Naik, aipod etc.


----------



## wildan1

Miguelillo 87 said:


> En inglés por ejemplo en México decimos Aifon; *Naik,* aipod etc.


 
Pero en EEUU _Nike_ se pronuncia _nai-ki_ !!


----------



## mirx

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¡Wow eso es nuevo para mí! ; Yo si hablo en inglés,y necesito decir algo en español, sea Torres, taco, patio, sombrero, a excepción de México, todo lo pronuncio correcto.
> 
> Digo no digo, Tacou o Toures.
> 
> En inglés por ejemplo en México decimos Aifon; Naik, aipod etc.



Y a mí me pasa lo mismo que a Pablo. Si estoy hablando en español trato de no decir niuyork, sino Nueva York, ni Chicagou, pero sí Chicago. Lo mismo en inglés, si digo _I was out with Pedro_, lo más normal es que diga el nombre en inglés, Peter; si por algún motivo hay que hacerlo en español pues entonces lo hago con una pronunicación gringa: algo así como Pedrou, con una r en inglés y una o final alargada, y por supuesto la clara separación de la d y r en dos sílabas.

Como anecdóta, mientras trabajaba con unos españoles y hablando en inglés me salió de lo más natural pronunciar un nombre español al modo gringo. Inmediatamente uno de los españoles repitió mi pronunciación con un tanto de mofa. Pues nada, que le dije que lo sentía pero que yo no tenía la habilidad de cambiar de sistema fonético tan fácilmente como aparentemente él sí podía. Le salió un brillo en los ojos y empezó a contarme cómo lo habían educado de niño para cambiar la fonética de catalán a español. Lo que comenzó como una crítica se tornó en un halago.

Y para retomar un poquillo el tema. No es que sea superbien  visto en México pronunicar las palabras en su forma original, la verdad es que levanta más de tres cejas. Lo que sí es completamente ridiculizado y ridiculizante es hacerlo con un fuerte acento mexicano. 

Por ejemplo, decir "wait a minute"

"Güeit a minu" o "guara m*i*nu" - Un horror que afortunadamente ya sólo se dice en forma de chiste.

Weit a minut - Normal en México, con la t, i y u castellanas.

Weiramineh - Con sonido de R intervocálica, una i de "minute" cortísima, una U que suena casi como *e *y una omisión de la *t* (o pronunciación muy suave) final que se refleja en el alargamiento de la última vocal. 

Sí bien el tercer caso no sería lo más normal y algunos lo consideran una exageración, la verdad es que no pasará de una mueca por parte del oyente. Pero por supuesto que no se considera pedante a una persona por una trivialidad como esa.

Otra cosa que hay que tomar en cuenta es la diferencia fonética del acento español. La mayoría de los mexicanos tienen o tenemos un fuerte acento cuando hablamos inglés, pero no es tan contrastante como sucede con el acento español. Otra compañera mía, también de España, tuvo que dar una presentación en inglés para el grupo. Pues arriba del podio fue y dijo lo que le vino en gana. De su presentación entendí "Danone" porque también así lo pronunciamos en México. El resto de la presentación sólo Dios y ella sabrán, leyó todas las palabras en inglés como si estuviera hablando español.

En fin, que los acentos todo tienen qué ver. En México aunque se trate de pronunciar las palabras más o menos bien, siempre sale el acento mexicano, que igual no perciben los otros mexicanos, pero que por supuesto es evidente para un angloparlante.


----------



## Aserolf

wildan1 said:


> Pero en EEUU _Nike_ se pronuncia _*nai-ki*_ !!


 Exacto! 
Igual que _Steak_ se pronuncia _steik_ y en México lo pronuncian _stik_ !


----------



## mirx

wildan1 said:


> Pero en EEUU _Nike_ se pronuncia _nai-ki_ !!



Esto es también algo que distingue a unos de los otros. Yo soy del norte de México y en mi pueblo siempre dijimos Naik, luego en la ciudad decían Naiki los que sabían inglés y con un nivel socio-cultural más elevado. Naik decían y dicen los que compran los dichosos zapatos y no pierden oportunidad para hacer alarde de ello, sin omitir, claro está, dónde y cuánto costaron.

Esto en el norte, seguramente las cosas son distintas por donde vive Miguel.


----------



## mirx

Aserolf said:


> Exacto!
> Igual que _Steak_ se pronuncia _steik_ y en México lo pronuncian _stik_ !



¿A cuáles steaks te refieres? La única cosa que se me ocurre en México donde se usa la palabra es en el corte de carne, y ese ha sido, de toda la vida, bisteik, bistéc, o ya de plano para algunos bisté. Nunca he oído a nadie decir "bistic".


----------



## Mate

Amigos:

Quiero recordarles la pregunta (o mejor dicho el tema) original:



> When I lived in Spain, I noticed less Spanglish than I did in the States from my Mexican friends. Have you noticed if there is less Spanglish in Spain too? Or maybe it just takes a different form? It makes sense to me that there would be more Spanglish in the States since there is more interaction between Spanish and English.


En las últimas contribuciones nos hemos ido desviando del tema, por lo que voy a pedirles que, en la medida de lo posible, lo retomemos.

Gracias.


----------



## miss sparkles

Argónida said:


> Hablando de Spanglish, este es un ejemplo buenísimo .
> 
> (Programas doblados en español, Miss Sparkles).


 
Jaja   Sí, ¡lo hice para ver quiénes prestaran atención! J


----------



## Fer BA

Mateamargo, Miss Sparkles:

Siento haber llegado _tan_ tarde al tema, y que se haya cerrado por su deriva hacia otros puntos, de hecho hace pocos días que entré a los foros y recién veo este  aún así, me gustaría contar mi experiencia.

Más allá de las cuestiones de la pronunciación inglesa, sobretodo en España, creo que se tomó como spanglish el "mechado" de palabras de uno u otro idioma y se miró las zonas fronterizas donde hay más bilinguismo que otra cosa, es decir, hablantes nativos de un idioma que aprenden mejor o peor el otro y que usan uno como base y mechan palabras del otro, de hecho los ejemplos de Jakob incluyendo el del famoso pie en el closet, apuntaban a eso. 

Trabajé varios años en el área metropolitana de Nueva Jersey/Nueva York (NJ de hecho, pero con muchos neoyorquinos), entre los cuales había varios estadounidenses de primera generación, hijos de portoriqueños en su mayoría, cuyos padres no les habían enseñado una sola palabra de castellano porque lo consideraban vergonzante y que con los años, al cambiar esa tendencia y al tener hijos que estudiaban español y reinvidicaban su origen (efecto Marc Anthony en los '90) comenzaron a _practicar_ español y además del "mechado" constante de palabras y al uso de verbos castellanizados basados en sustantivos ingleses (mopear, fullear, parkear, etc) usaban estructuras sintácticas del inglés, en castellano: "Qué tú dices??? Yo *podría no* hacer eso" que en realidad quería decir "Qué estás diciendo? Yo *no po*dría hacer eso". Así usaba "Tuvimos una nice comida anoche"; "Puedes tu hand me ese mouse?"; "*Fumando* te va a matar"; etc.

En mi opinión, eso no es "mechado" y estas personas no eran "bilingues" ya que no hablaban castellano sino que hablaban un inglés nativo sin influencia del castellano y un spanglish muy elaborado. 

También he escuchado a muchos hablantes nativos de castellano, con muchos años en los Estados Unidos, usar este tipo de construcciones y más aún los neologismos verbales y el "mechado" de palabras.

Dado que se estima que en el 2050 los Estados Unidos contarán con la mayor cantidad de hablantes del castellano en el planeta (_El secretario general de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua, Humberto López, señaló que para ese año ese país superará "con creces" los 110 millones de hablantes de español. Actualmente ocupa el quinto lugar, detrás de México, España, Colombia y la Argentina_), este asunto del spanglish tiene a mi criterio un poco más de tela para cortar. 

Mateamargo, si te parece, ya que sos moderaitor, se puede abrir un nuevo hilo _citando_ a este? o es mejor continuar aquí?

(como ven, mi uso de los signos de interrogación está totalmente anglicizado )


----------



## MOMO2

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Besides, I have noticed for some tv programms that Spanish people, if they used an english word, they pronounced in Spanish. I mean, We (mexican) say (aipod) meanwhile Spanish said (ypo) y vaias cosas que he captado.


 
Pronouncing a foreign word in a way similar to our native tongue is the way to make life easy. People do it in an unconscious way. 

For instance Spaniards are not able pronounce "show" so the say "SOU" (read it in an International Phonetic Alphabet point of view, I can't type it the very right way).

But this is not Spanglish.
Were it Spanglish shoul we speak about an Itaglish, a Frenglish, a Deutschglish and so on ... while only Spanglish does exist (for now)!


----------



## rusita preciosa

MOMO2 said:


> Were it Spanglish shoul we speak about an Itaglish, a Frenglish, a Deutschglish and so on ... while only Spanglish does exist (for now)!


*Franglais.*


----------



## MOMO2

rusita preciosa said:


> *Franglais.*


 
ops!


----------



## Fer BA

Momo,

I was "adopted" at work by Italian and Irish descedants (even more than by other Latinoamerican countries descendants) and they, specially the italian descendants, used "you" for the 2nd person singular and "yous" for the plural (instead of the regular "you guys", there's already a thread devoted to this), used "the" article for singular objetcs (pass me the salt) and "them" for plural (pass me the*m* cracker*s)*, besides using italian expressions (pardon my french!) like _vaffanculo; me ne frego; a domani, cazzo_. So you have there some itanglish.

Of course native speakers, specially the ones that tend to assume as a personal mission to correct others grammar and pronunciation and abhor of such things like _yous_, do not accept this as a valid and correct english. That might be proved to be true or might change over the years...and if it's supposed not to change, never and ever, you and I and most likely them too, would be still reading, writing and speaking Cicero's latin.


----------



## mirx

Fer BA said:


> Momo,
> 
> I was "adopted" at work by Italian and Irish descedants (even more than by other Latinoamerican countries descendants) and they, specially the italian descendants, used "you" for the 2nd person singular and "yous" for the plural (instead of the regular "you guys", there's already a thread devoted to this), used "the" article for singular objetcs (pass me the salt) and "them" for plural (pass me the*m* cracker*s)*, besides using italian expressions (pardon my french!) like _vaffanculo; me ne frego; a domani, cazzo_. So you have there some itanglish.
> 
> Of course native speakers, specially the ones that tend to assume as a personal mission to correct others grammar and pronunciation and abhor of such things like _yous_, do not accept this as a valid and correct english. That might be proved to be true or might change over the years...and if it's supposed not to change, never and ever, you and I and most likely them too, would be still reading, writing and speaking Cicero's latin.


 
Those uses of the language have nothing to do with Italian. "yous o ye" are still widely used in many dialects of English, same goes for "them" which is not necesarily the plural of "the" but of "this".

I saw _them_ guys trying to break into the house.


----------



## miss sparkles

Fer BA said:


> "you" for the 2nd person singular and "yous" for the plural (instead of the regular "you guys", there's already a thread devoted to this), used "the" article for singular objetcs (pass me the salt) and "them" for plural (pass me the*m* cracker*s) *


 
How interesting! I don't know any Italian, but I it makes sense that they would have some resistance to using the same word for 2nd person singular as for 2nd person plural, and for plural articles and singular articles. I haven't heard anything like that from native Spanish-speakers, but I imagine it does happen for the same reasons it does from Italians.


----------



## miss sparkles

Bringing the thread back to its original topic, I pose another question:

What British English words or phrases are used by Spaniards? I know there may be very few, considering that English influence is much smaller in Spain than in the Hispanic communities of the US, but I'm still curious...


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Fer BA said:


> Momo,
> 
> I was "adopted" at work by Italian and Irish descedants (even more than by other Latinoamerican countries descendants) and they, specially the italian descendants, used "you" for the 2nd person singular and "yous" for the plural (instead of the regular "you guys", there's already a thread devoted to this), used "the" article for singular objetcs (pass me the salt) and "them" for plural (pass me the*m* cracker*s)*, besides using italian expressions (pardon my french!) like _vaffanculo; me ne frego; a domani, cazzo_. So you have there some itanglish.



Excluding the Italian words, the use of "youse" and "them" sounds far more like Irish English than "Italian". Such usage is prevalent in everyday language in Ireland and was probably in use over here long before the Irish ever got off the boat.


----------



## MOMO2

Jacobtm said:


> I feel like alot of standard phrases in Mexico (Cuernavaca, at least) are full of English words even when perfectly good spanish words/phrases exist, often using English spelling and more or less English pronunciation.
> 
> Dame un ride.
> Dame un chance.
> Cúal es el time?
> Sácale el pay del closet.
> El coach de basket.
> El clutch del carro.
> Te estoy dando unos tips.
> Ella está bien friky, mirale a sus bubis.
> 
> Whatever you wanna call it, code switching or not, knowing english is a HUGE help in learning spanish down here.


 
I am sure it is but if you travel to Spain and speak like that many Spaniards will not even fancy why you are speaking like that and where on the earth you come from!
By the way what does _Sácale el pay del closet_ mean?

And one more thing:
You wrote _*Sácale*_ and _*mirale*_. Do people in Cuernavaca say _*mírale*_ or _*mirale*_ (do they "tutear" or "vosear"?). Or is it just an innocent typo?

Momo


----------



## MOMO2

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Voy a hablar de mi experiencia personal porque creo que puede ser una tendencia general. Yo pronuncio los anglicismos y los nombres ingleses a la española no por intentar no resultar pedante, ni enterado ni nada de eso, aunque estoy de acuerdo con todos de que eso es así en España.
> Yo pronuncio los anglicismos a la española porque en la cadena hablada del español me es más cómodo hacerlo así. Probablemente a un perfecto bilingüe no le suceda eso.
> Al hablar inglés me ocurre lo mismo pero al revés. Si tengo que pronunciar Torres o Carlos no lo hago en mi español natural sino en la versión más cercana al inglés. No sé si tiene que ver que doy por hecho que para un anglohablante que no sabe español le es más fácil entender el Torres inglés que el español o que me cuesta pasar de un sistema de pronunciación a otro. En inglés me es más cómodo pronunciar las palabras españolas a la inglesa.


 


Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¡Wow eso es nuevo para mí! ; Yo si hablo en inglés,y necesito decir algo en español, sea Torres, taco, patio, sombrero, a excepción de México, todo lo pronuncio correcto.
> 
> Digo no digo, Tacou o Toures.
> 
> En inglés por ejemplo en México decimos Aifon; Naik, aipod etc.


 


mirx said:


> Y a mí me pasa lo mismo que a Pablo. Si estoy hablando en español trato de no decir niuyork, sino Nueva York, ni Chicagou, pero sí Chicago. Lo mismo en inglés, si digo _I was out with Pedro_, lo más normal es que diga el nombre en inglés, Peter; si por algún motivo hay que hacerlo en español pues entonces lo hago con una pronunicación gringa: algo así como Pedrou, con una r en inglés y una o final alargada, y por supuesto la clara separación de la d y r en dos sílabas.
> 
> Como anecdóta, mientras trabajaba con unos españoles y hablando en inglés me salió de lo más natural pronunciar un nombre español al modo gringo. Inmediatamente uno de los españoles repitió mi pronunciación con un tanto de mofa. Pues nada, que le dije que lo sentía pero que yo no tenía la habilidad de cambiar de sistema fonético tan fácilmente como aparentemente él sí podía. Le salió un brillo en los ojos y empezó a contarme cómo lo habían educado de niño para cambiar la fonética de catalán a español. Lo que comenzó como una crítica se tornó en un halago.
> 
> Y para retomar un poquillo el tema. No es que sea superbien visto en México pronunicar las palabras en su forma original, la verdad es que levanta más de tres cejas. Lo que sí es completamente ridiculizado y ridiculizante es hacerlo con un fuerte acento mexicano.
> 
> Por ejemplo, decir "wait a minute"
> 
> "Güeit a minu" o "guara m*i*nu" - Un horror que afortunadamente ya sólo se dice en forma de chiste.
> 
> Weit a minut - Normal en México, con la t, i y u castellanas.
> 
> Weiramineh - Con sonido de R intervocálica, una i de "minute" cortísima, una U que suena casi como *e *y una omisión de la *t* (o pronunciación muy suave) final que se refleja en el alargamiento de la última vocal.
> 
> Sí bien el tercer caso no sería lo más normal y algunos lo consideran una exageración, la verdad es que no pasará de una mueca por parte del oyente. Pero por supuesto que no se considera pedante a una persona por una trivialidad como esa.
> 
> Otra cosa que hay que tomar en cuenta es la diferencia fonética del acento español. La mayoría de los mexicanos tienen o tenemos un fuerte acento cuando hablamos inglés, pero no es tan contrastante como sucede con el acento español. Otra compañera mía, también de España, tuvo que dar una presentación en inglés para el grupo. Pues arriba del podio fue y dijo lo que le vino en gana. De su presentación entendí "Danone" porque también así lo pronunciamos en México. El resto de la presentación sólo Dios y ella sabrán, leyó todas las palabras en inglés como si estuviera hablando español.
> 
> En fin, que los acentos todo tienen qué ver. En México aunque se trate de pronunciar las palabras más o menos bien, siempre sale el acento mexicano, que igual no perciben los otros mexicanos, pero que por supuesto es evidente para un angloparlante.


 
Yo soy bilingüe. Cuando hablo en uno de los dos idiomas que domino y le meto una palabra del otro la pronuncio "bien" . En casa, con mi familia.

Mientras que si estoy fuera de casa, hablando con gente que no conoce mis orígenes ni el otro idioma, la pronuncio según el idioma que estoy hablando.

Lo hago hasta empezando por mi apellido que pronuncio según donde esté y según el idioma que esté hablando. A veces hay gente que me pregunta si no se debiera pronunciar de otra manera. Y les contesto que efectivamente sí, pero que ellos mismos al corregirme lo dijeron mal y que es inútil que me vaya por el mundo pretendiendo (exigiendo) que todos aprendan a pronunciarlo COMO DIOS MANDA.


----------



## Fer BA

mirx said:


> Those uses of the language have nothing to do with Italian. "yous o ye" are still widely used in many dialects of English, same goes for "them" which is not necesarily the plural of "the" but of "this".
> 
> I saw _them_ guys trying to break into the house.


 


Pedro y La Torre said:


> Excluding the Italian words, the use of "youse" and "them" sounds far more like Irish English than "Italian". Such usage is prevalent in everyday language in Ireland and was probably in use over here long before the Irish ever got off the boat.


 
Mirx, Pedro:

Sure, there's a whole thread explaining the irish use of "youse" but I meant that in a mixed group of about 20 persons (my sample is pretty small, but then again, I guess it's representative, these were professionals with a huge american corporation and a more than decent command of the language) they use "yous" and "them", and more than half of them were italian descendants. Never in writing and, as far as I can remember, never in formal meetings, but in casual conversations, at the cafeteria or having a beer, they use it and a lot. 

Regarding *them* as _these_ or _the + plural,_ I asked about that because it was completely new to me and definitely confusing and the explanations I got were "it's _the + plural" _(one of them, having lunch, was the one I said before "_The_ salt and _them_ crackers: _the_ because it's just one, and _them_ because there are many crackers". I was not aware of _them_ as _these._

Anyway, being this a common practice in *this group* of italian descendants, either being because their parents or grandparents passed along the """"need""" to distinguish singular and plural forms or because of the influence of irish forms in certain areas of NY/NJ, they use those _not valid/not acceptable_ forms (sorry Pedro, I know that in Ireland it's valid and acceptable but for most of the NJ/NY people is not).


----------



## mirx

Fer BA said:


> Mirx:
> 
> Anyway, being this a common practice in *this group* of italian descendants, either being because their parents or grandparents passed along the """"need""" to distinguish singular and plural forms or because of the influence of irish forms in certain areas of NY/NJ, they use those _not valid/not acceptable_ forms (sorry Pedro, I know that in Ireland it's valid and acceptable but for most of the NJ/NY people is not).


 
Any self-respecting dictionary includes "them" as a pronoun. It is quite common in some southern American dialects, I grew up listening to it in country folk songs. It is also popular in some British variants, same goes for the plural of "you".


----------



## Fer BA

mirx said:


> Any self-respecting dictionary includes "them" as a pronoun.


 
Absolutely, however I'm referring to *them* when used as an article (as the italian articles I, Gli, Le).

Should we move this out of the spanglish thread and open an *itanglish* thread??


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Fer BA said:


> Absolutely, however I'm referring to *them* when used as an article (as the italian articles I, Gli, Le).



When such usage has already been remarked among various English dialects, including Irish English, I don't know why you'd subscribe its usage to a carry-over from Italian. It seems far more likely that Irish speech patterns brought to America were simply adapted by other communites living near them, including the Italians.

If you have evidence which says otherwise, it'd be interesting to see it.


----------



## Fer BA

Fer BA said:


> Mirx, Pedro:
> 
> Anyway, being this a common practice in *this group* of italian descendants, either being because their parents or grandparents passed along the """"need""" to distinguish singular and plural forms *or because of the influence of irish forms* in certain areas of NY/NJ,


 

I do not subscribe to that, please, see my previous post.

Regarding _yous, _and generally speaking, I'm more inclined to think that it's easier to be influenced from your parents or grandparents speech and grammar constructs than from a small percentage of the community. And I want to be clear, obviously the form was already there when italians learned english, that's not the point...my point is *why *do they use it? 

Regarding _them, _I've never seen it used as an article. Have you?

We should create a new thread called _Itanglish_ for this:
1 - My experience with that is absolutely marginal, I got in here to talk about Spanglish.
2 - The thread could benefit from hundreds of italian descendants and italian natives that will never take a look to a thread about spanglish
3 - If this is your field of work, you can share with people far more prepared than me. Actually, I work in IT, my knowledge of grammar and linguistics is pretty good for the average person, but I'm not a professional.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

miss sparkles said:


> Bringing the thread back to its original topic, I pose another question:
> 
> What British English words or phrases are used by Spaniards? I know there may be very few, considering that English influence is much smaller in Spain than in the Hispanic communities of the US, but I'm still curious...



Yo creo que no se usan más que en cualquier otro idioma, de hecho en otras lenguas como el italiano se usan mucho más. Algunas palabras que se me ocurren: performance, fan, sandwich (adaptado sándwich), email, club (/klub/), pub (/pab/), software, hardware, light (bajo en calorías), ketchup, webcam, messenger, chat, surf (/surf/), footing, shorts, slip, aftersun, planning, scooter...

Además hay palabras curiosas que son híbridos que no existen en ninguna lengua, como zapping o puenting.


----------



## Fer BA

Miguel Angel:

lo de puenting no lo había escuchado nunca  quiere decir bypassing? o irse afuera un fin de semana largo?


----------



## Arrius

No sé di se dice también en Argentina pero aquí se habla mucho de _hacer el puente_, que significa aprovechar para vacación algún día intermedio entre dos fiestas o inmediato a una. Supongo que _puenting_, que nunca he oído quiere decir eso.


----------



## Fer BA

Arrius,

no, aquí se usa _fin de semana largo. _Puentear, hacer un puente, es un término que se usa en electricidad (o al menos los electricistas) cuando conectas dos cables para "saltarte" un cortocircuito, un disyuntor, lo que fuere.


----------



## Argónida

Hacer _puenting_ es tirarse desde una gran altura amarrado a una cuerda.


----------



## MOMO2

Argónida said:


> Hacer _puenting_ es tirarse desde una gran altura amarrado a una cuerda.


Ah. Yo lo conocía como bunjee jumping  pero puenting es más divertido


----------



## Arrius

Quizá sea demasiado obvio para valer la pena de decirlo, pero supongo que se dice *puenting* porque la cuerda elástica está atada a la barandilla de un puente. Lo he visto a las Cataratas Victoria - fue horripilante, más bien que divertido de mi punto de vista :

Today the Victoria Falls Bridge is the location for a *111 metres* (360 ft) bungee jump in which connection it is often erroneously referred to as the 'Livingstone Bridge'. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Argónida

Arrius said:


> Quizá sea demasiado obvio para valer la pena de decirlo, pero supongo que se dice *puenting* porque la cuerda elástica está atada a la barandilla de un puente.


 
Sí, es por eso. 

Es el _bungee jumping_ inglés, efectivamente. En España le pusimos _puenting_ (bueno, se lo pusieron los que lo practican supongo, que no es mi caso).

Un saludo.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Fer BA said:


> Miguel Angel:
> 
> lo de puenting no lo había escuchado nunca  quiere decir bypassing? o irse afuera un fin de semana largo?



Como ya han dicho es _bungee jumping_. Supongo que como hay muchas actividades de este tipo acabadas en -ing (_footing, trekking, rafting, canoeing_) pues lo copiaron .

Son curiosas estas palabras spanglish inventadas como ésta y otra que he recordado, _sofing_ (hacer sofing, sería como vaguear). ¿Se os ocurren más?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Miquel Àngel said:


> Como ya han dicho es _bungee jumping_. Supongo que como hay muchas actividades de este tipo acabadas en -ing (_footing, trekking, rafting, canoeing_) pues lo copiaron .
> 
> Son curiosas estas palabras spanglish inventadas como ésta y otra que he recordado, _sofing_ (hacer sofing, sería como vaguear). ¿Se os ocurren más?


 

Hace años, no sé si se sigue diciendo ahora, se puso de moda hablar del *sillónball* para hablar del "deporte" favorito de los que no hacían deporte.

Eso sí que es auténtico spanglish local ¿español?.


----------



## Masuas

Indudablemente que en países que dependen muchísimo del turismo como España y México y muchos otros, pues yo pienso que siempre va a haber  la idea  de hacer
sentir bien al extranjero que viene a dejar su dinero en nuestros lares, lo que nos lleva establecer palabras que sirven para comunicar y hacerles sentir como en casa, que después de todo, es ser comerciantes, verdad?
Diferente es en Norte América, porque somos residentes latinos o españoles, en un país de habla inglesa, que tiene su propia forma americana de hablarlo, en donde sí
mezclamos nuestra lengua con la sajona.....hay cierto nivel cultural que se expresa españolizando el inglés, como  '' reinando'' por lloviendo ( rain), la frisa por refrigerator.
Alguien tiró la broom por la window. Y muchísimas más. y todas las nacionalidades mezclan de la misma forma, porque estamos en un medio ambiente que queremos hacerlo nuestro, pero va a estar bien difícil, es por éso que yo llamo La Babel de Hierro a  Nueva York. Es un sancocho de lenguas.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

He decidido _postear_ algo en este hilo porque hasta ahora no he visto mención alguna al  _Fromlostiano_. Ahora bien, si alguien cree que merezco ser _deleteado _por _off-topic_, que me _reporte_ y ya está.


----------



## mirx

Miguel Antonio said:


> He decidido _postear_ algo en este hilo porque hasta ahora no he visto mención alguna al _Fromlostiano_. Ahora bien, si alguien cree que merezco ser _deleteado _por _off-topic_, que me _reporte_ y ya está.


 
No sabía que hubiera toda una base teoríaca detrás de esto, siempre los vi como chistes simplones de niño. El típico "I want *re*chicken", equivalente al obvio "quiero repollo" - repollo es col en México-.

De hecho hay por ahí una applicación en el Facebook que de eso trata. 

Mex., jerga. No me vengas con mamadas (no me jodas). 
Inglés: Don't come to me with suckings.

Aunque no sé si puede considerarse como Spanglish, sí debe haber algún elemento de este por ahí, especialmente en aquellas personas que  no están bien enteradas del idioma.

Buen enlace.


----------



## JamesM

I know only enough about this topic to be dangerous, but wouldn't Spanglish include words like "carro" for car?  To me this is Spanglish, when a word is borrowed and then modified to sound like Spanish.


----------



## Mate

JamesM said:


> I know only enough about this topic to be dangerous, but wouldn't Spanglish include words like "carro" for car?  To me this is Spanglish, when a word is borrowed and then modified to sound like Spanish.


I'm not sure if "carro" --widely used in Colombia and other countries for car-- can be considered Spanglish, James. 

"Carro" means also _cart_ and _chariot_. As we all know, both vehicles were invented well before the automobile.

Perhaps saying "carro" for car may come from those earlier inventions, independently from the other possible origin (car). 

And what if it's the other way around? Spanish has a lot of words with the same root: carro, carroza, carromato, carreta, carretón, etc.

Does anybody know for sure?


----------



## JamesM

Here are a few more I just got from polling my co-workers:

parquiadero - parking space
chequiar - to check
qüitiar - to quit
puchar - to push
conflés - corn flakes or cereal


These are not simply borrowed English words. They have been modified to follow Spanish conventions but they are based on English words.

Do all of these already exist in Spanish?  This is what my co-workers call "Spanglish."


----------



## Mate

Parqueadero exists, but we don't use it down here.

Chequear: already accepted by the RAE.

All the rest is Spanglish en estado de máxima pureza, to my ears.


----------



## JamesM

(Thanks for the spelling corrections.)

That's interesting to know.


----------



## clevermizo

JamesM said:


> I know only enough about this topic to be dangerous, but wouldn't Spanglish include words like "carro" for car?  To me this is Spanglish, when a word is borrowed and then modified to sound like Spanish.



I wanted to point out that _carro_ is most certainly not borrowed from English and is most certainly not Spanglish. It's a proper Spanish word and comes from the Latin _carrus _(RAE entry). I think it originally meant various sorts of carriages in Spanish but in some regions is used to mean automobile. The fact that the English word is _car_ may reinforce this usage, but I doubt that's known.

That _carro_ appears to be Spanglish says more about what English-speakers in the US _perceive_ Spanglish to be. ('Hey take that word and stick an -o on the end!' paraphrased from high school Spanish classes.)

Maybe I've misunderstood, but if I'm speaking Spanish and I import and _nativize_ an English word... I'm still speaking Spanish. _Spanglish_ as I understand it refers to a mixed language phenomenon. For example, as I overheard in a restaurant a few weeks ago,

"_Pero, it wasn't made of plástico._"

This to me constitutes Spanglish. Dare I say _vacumcliniar_ is still Spanish, although clearly it is importation (heard at least once in southern Florida). _Llamar por atrás_ is one of my favorites calques.


----------



## mirx

clevermizo said:


> &quot;_Pero, it wasn't made of plástico._&quot;



 This is also what I would like to know, in Mexico we are not so much exposed to code switching as we are to castellanizar palabras en inglés. All the ones listed by James are good examples and most northern Mexicans would understand them easily, however, those same Mexicans don't speak a word of English most of the time.


----------



## JamesM

clevermizo said:


> That _carro_ appears to be Spanglish says more about what English-speakers in the US _perceive_ Spanglish to be. ('Hey take that word and stick an -o on the end!' paraphrased from high school Spanish classes.)


 
I'm only reporting examples I was given when I asked native Spanish speakers for examples of Spanglish. No need to get snarky. 



> Dare I say _vacumcliniar_ is still Spanish, although clearly it is importation (heard at least once in southern Florida).


 
That really surprises me. I wonder if others share your opinion.

I have heard Spanglish used to describe both the mixture of Spanish and English in a conversation and the borrowing and converting of words (such as "_vacumcliniar") _by native Spanish speakers in California. I think of them as two different phenomena but I have heard the same label applied to both.


----------



## Arrius

Even I who have never been to Latin America knew that *carro* is commonly used there for _motor car_. Like English _car_, _carro_ is a general term for a four (or more)-wheeled vehicle whatever its means of propulsion. In the days of British trams, passengers were asked by the conductor to_ move along the *car*_ to make room.

*carro*


*9. *m._ Am._ *coche* (‖ vehículo automóvil). (DRAE)

(_Carro_ is also an ordinary word for _automobile_ in Portuguese, which does not have the same problem of linguistic infiltration).


----------



## mirx

_*Carro*_ no es ningún caso de Spanglish, es una palabra completamente incorporada al español desde al menos *1554*. Cuando surgieron los automobiles en unos sitios les dio por llamarles coches y en otros carros, y todavía en otros terceros les llamamos de las dos formas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Arrius said:
			
		

> _Carro_ is also an ordinary word for _automobile_ in Portuguese, which does not have the same problem of linguistic infiltration).


Muchísimos brasileños preocupados por su idioma no estarían de acuerdo contigo en este punto: la influencia del inglés no se da exclusivamente sobre el español. No te sé decir en Portugal porque nunca estuve allí.
Por lo demás, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo y con Mirx: *carro* por *automóvil* no es anglicismo, es tan válida como *auto* o *coche*.
Saludos


----------



## JamesM

Well, now that I have been more than completely set straight on "carro",   how about the others?   Is "vacumcliniar" seriously considered a Spanish word?  Is "qüitiar" also Spanish, in your opinion?


----------



## mirx

JamesM said:


> Well, now that I have been more than completely set straight on "carro",  how about the others? Is "vacumcliniar" seriously considered a Spanish word? Is "qüitiar" also Spanish, in your opinion?


 
Of course not, James, but as mentioned before, I am not sure it could be classed as Spanglish either.

Literally translating phrases is called Fromlostiano, according to that vague resource given by the forero. Code-switching is thought of as Spanglish, I don't know if there is a specific name for the process of *arbitrarily adapting words to Spanish.*


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> I don't know if there is a specific name for the process of *arbitrarily adapting words to Spanish.*


No dejan de ser anglicismos. Pueden ser crudos (sin adaptación ortográfica): "mi _*printer*_ no imprime bien" o adaptados: "siempre le compro las_ printers_ al mismo *suplidor*".
Algunos son completamente absurdos al oído de un hispanohablante (como los que propone JamesM, sin raíz alguna en español) y otros un poco menos (como _suplidor, _ya que existe al menos el verbo suplir en español, aunque sin ese significado_). _Pero todos son anglicismos.


----------



## clevermizo

JamesM said:


> That really surprises me. I wonder if others share your opinion.
> 
> I have heard Spanglish used to describe both the mixture of Spanish and English in a conversation and the borrowing and converting of words (such as "_vacumcliniar") _by native Spanish speakers in California. I think of them as two different phenomena but I have heard the same label applied to both.



To be honest I might be trying to be overly scientific. To me _Spanglish_ refers to code switching/mixed language, like how I talk to my mom on the phone or other friends of mine who are US-born. But I think you're right - it does get used for both phenomena.



JamesM said:


> Well, now that I have been more than completely set straight on "carro",  how about the others? Is "vacumcliniar" seriously considered a Spanish word? Is "qüitiar" also Spanish, in your opinion?



I think how considered something is as a Spanish word depends on three things, I'd say: 1) how widespread it would be understood, 2) how obviously it's still a foreign word, 3) the RAE.

Now, I don't know how widely understood qüitiar is. However there isn't a single native Spanish word that has a string like _qü_ so it automatically looks foreign. I don't know how it could ever be perceived as Spanish. If it became commonly spelled _cuitiar_ it might pass an "orthography barrier". Still, it depends on how common it is. I don't know if anyone in Latin America understands _vacumcliniar_ - maybe they do? It depends on whether they call it an _aspiradora_ or a _vacumclíner_. Obviously the RAE has accepted neither _qüitiar_ nor _vacumclíner_. My example of _vacumcliniar_ was a bit tongue-in-cheek. I'd never actually say that myself.

More subtly are the calques and I see them everywhere in Chicago in dense neighborhoods of Spanish-speakers. I should go back to the laundromat and bring back some stunning quotes for everyone. My best example is _llamar por atrás_ for _call (someone) back_. My point is that all the words can be Spanish words and it still not *be* Spanish and would still be recognizable as an anglicism.


----------



## Fer BA

Miguel Antonio said:


> He decidido _postear_ algo en este hilo porque hasta ahora no he visto mención alguna al _Fromlostiano_. Ahora bien, si alguien cree que merezco ser _deleteado _por _off-topic_, que me _reporte_ y ya está.


 
Miguel Antonio,

lo fantástico de esto es que, con la excepción de _off, _todas las palabras marcadas vienen del latín o del griego y son o fueron usadas en castellano...y retornan desde el inglés, que las incorporó con posterioridad.

A riesgo de parecer pedante ....

*delete*, del latín _delere_, del griego δηλητoρ en castellano hay palabras como deletéreo que tienen el sentido de borrar y vienen del mismo lugar.

*post*, del latin _postis_ (_doorpost_), en castellano usamos postal, correo postal, póstigo....

*report*, del latin _reportare_, en castellano, reportar.

*topic*, del griego τοπικóς, en castellano tópico.

es lo mismo que *carrus* en latin que da origen a _car_ *y* a _carro._

Otra cosa es el fromlostiano (fantástico!) que no conocía y es sumamente divertido, cuando vivía en los EEUU hacíamos algo así con amigos latinoamericanos, sin saberlo. _Enter no more and drink a chair _(Entre nomás y tome una silla)

James,

you're right, the term _spanglish _is used for lots of things, borrowing words from the other language (when one of them is your own native language) and the *mixture* of both languages (code switching). I think that if spanglish is understood in Latinoamerica, then it's not spanglish....that's the trick, it's spanish plagued by anglicisims, which is not the topic....the topic is something that is nor spanish neither english.

Adolfo, 
I think that spanglish is more easy to understand to a spanish speaker than most parts of the Cantar of MioCid, which is 800 years old spanish, anyway the phenomena in here is not about correction but about a fascinating thing happening almost exclusively in urban areas of USA.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> about a fascinating thing happening almost exclusively in urban areas of USA.


Sí, puede que el fenómeno tenga una cara fascinante si se lo mira desde la óptica de un lingüista que guste de estudiar esta clase de procesos; la mixtura de ambas lenguas puede ser atrayente como engendro lingüístico, sin duda. Otra cara podría ser la estética: subjetiva como toda opinión sobre el tema, por supuesto, pero no tengo dudas en calificarlo de horripilante (el inglés es hermoso, y también lo es el español, pero mezclados...). Tiene también otra cara, con consecuencias más tangibles en la vida diaria: la de ¿millones? de personas que no hablan bien ni un idioma ni otro, y que ven, en consecuencia, recortadas sus posibilidades de trabajo porque no tienen un dominio aceptable de al menos una lengua oficial. Ni hablar de cómo afecta las posibilidades de acceder a muchos aspectos de la cultura. No tener un dominio suficiente para leer un libro en ningún idioma no suena muy fascinante.


----------



## JamesM

But these are all assumptions, aren't they? Just because someone speaks Spanglish doesn't mean that the person can _only_ speak Spanglish.

I know (and work with) people who can speak in English, Spanglish and Spanish. They function perfectly well at work in nothing but English, chat with friends in Spanglish and speak with their elders in Spanish.  They read books in English, newspapers in Spanish and watch news and movies in Spanish and English.

It's not necessarily a limiting thing.


----------



## clevermizo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Tiene también otra cara, con consecuencias más tangibles en la vida diaria: la de ¿millones? de personas que no hablan bien ni un idioma ni otro, y que ven, en consecuencia, recortadas sus posibilidades de trabajo




No podemos suponer que hablar _Spanglish_ quiere decir que la persona quien lo hable también no hable bien "ni un idioma ni otro." Toda la gente que conozco que a veces habla "Spanglish" son hablantes de inglés nativamente, y también a veces del español (pero tengo que decir que su inglés suele ser más fuerte, en mi caso por ejemplo). Es decir que hablan perfectamente inglés pero el uso de Spanglish tiene más de ver con cultura y subcultura. Si hablo Spanglish con amigos o familia, no me previene de hablar un inglés puro en ciertos contextos, ni de hablar un español puro en otros contexts. 

No estoy negando la existencia de gente como has mencionado, pero tenemos que entender que el uso del Spanglish no resulta necesariamente de una falta de ser capaz de hablar lenguas más puras, ni es un _pidgin_.

It's likst JamesM just mentioned above. In fact, our ability to spontaneously code switch and create Spanglish has to do with our command of the respective languages that we're mixing. I can't utter a sentence half in English and half in Spanish if I don't know how to create those halves. The extent to which one language is mixed into the other is directly related to the person's ability in the languages in question. If my English is stronger than my Spanish, there will be more English in my Spanglish. And vice versa, if my Spanish is stronger than my English, my Spanglish will be mostly Spanish. If they are about even, then I can freely move back and forth as I choose, to the extent my co-interlocutors understand me.


----------



## Fer BA

De acuerdo con JamesM y Clevermizo, mi intención no fue la de suponer que hubiera gente que sólo hable spanglish (de hecho no conzoco a nadie que sólo hable spanglish).

El español y el inglés son idiomas hermosos y lo van a seguir siendo en siglos, aun cuando nuestro castellano actual le resulte dificil de reconocer a un hablante futuro, como nos resulta el castellano del siglo XII a nosotros. 

Vuelvo a traer algunos ejemplos que puse anteriormente ya que creo que vienen al caso:



Fer BA said:


> ...entre los cuales había varios estadounidenses de primera generación, hijos de portoriqueños en su mayoría, cuyos padres no les habían enseñado una sola palabra de castellano porque lo consideraban vergonzante y que con los años, al cambiar esa tendencia y al tener hijos que estudiaban español y reinvidicaban su origen (efecto Marc Anthony en los '90) comenzaron a _practicar_ español y además del "mechado" constante de palabras y al uso de verbos castellanizados basados en sustantivos ingleses (mopear, fullear, parkear, etc) usaban estructuras sintácticas del inglés, en castellano: "Qué tú dices??? Yo *podría no* hacer eso" que en realidad quería decir "Qué estás diciendo? Yo *no po*dría hacer eso". Así usaba "Tuvimos una nice comida anoche"; "Puedes tu hand me ese mouse?"; "*Fumando* te va a matar"; etc.
> 
> En mi opinión, eso no es "mechado" y estas personas no eran "bilingues" ya que no hablaban castellano sino que hablaban un inglés nativo sin influencia del castellano y un spanglish muy elaborado.
> 
> También he escuchado a muchos hablantes nativos de castellano, con muchos años en los Estados Unidos, usar este tipo de construcciones y más aún los neologismos verbales y el "mechado" de palabras.
> 
> ... se estima que en el 2050 los Estados Unidos contarán con la mayor cantidad de hablantes del castellano en el planeta (_El secretario general de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua, Humberto López, señaló que para ese año ese país superará "con creces" los 110 millones de hablantes de español. Actualmente ocupa el quinto lugar, detrás de México, España, Colombia y la Argentina_)...


----------



## Victorsigh

Very interesting thread. We should remember that Spanglish is not Spanish nor English but a hybrid. Language interference is a common thing in bilinguals, but the Spanglish phenomenon trascends the individual to become a social reality. And let's not forget that language interference and code switching are nothing like loan words, which would be a completely different topic.

By the way, 'vacuncliniar' wouldn't be understood by anyone without some knowledge of English, and the only feature of the word which might remind of a Spanish word at all is the ending '-ar' for the infinitive. And even so, it would have to be 'vacunclinear'. It is fascinating, indeed, but the truth is that Spanglish sounds really ugly to me as a Spanish native speaker. It always feels like someone's kicking the language in the teeth!


----------



## carlosch

Hulalessar said:


> Spanglish is a case of code-switching and is only found is areas where Spanish speakers are bilingual or where there is a significant US influence either because of geographical proximity (Mexico) or an existing or former US presence (Puerto Rico and the former Canal Zone of Panama)..



This is incorrect, spanglish (code switching) is not spoken and has never been spoken in Puerto Rico. 
 People from puerto rican descent in the United States or puerto ricans raised in the United States (mainly New York and the northeast coast of the US) do speak spanglish (code switching).


----------



## elmohdez

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> . Existe, además, en zonas fronterizas, en algunos pueblos antillanos, y pare de contar, que la gran masa de habitantes latinoamericanos no conoce el espanglish, ni nunca ha visto un cartel de STOP en vez de PARE en una esquina de este continente.  .


 
 Que gracia,jamas vi uno de eso carteles que dicen *PARE*,pero en mi pueblo en Cantabria las señales de *STOP* estan borradas y en el medio dice *SO*(lo que se les dice a los caballos para que paren)siempre lo encontre genial.


----------



## chics

elmohdez said:


> en mi pueblo en Cantabria las señales de *STOP* estan borradas y en el medio dice *SO*(lo que se les dice a los caballos para que paren)siempre lo encontre genial.


¡Ala, qué bueno! Yo voy a copiarlo en mi pueblo también.
Tampoco he visto señales que digan "pare" ni "parese", sin embargo sí hay "ceda el paso".


----------



## Blas de Lezo

miss sparkles said:


> When I lived in Spain, I noticed less Spanglish than I did in the States from my Mexican friends. Have you noticed if there is less Spanglish in Spain too? Or maybe it just takes a different form? It makes sense to me that there would be more Spanglish in the States since there is more interaction between Spanish and English.



Although we use some words in english when we don't have something similar in our language, generally spaniards tend to protect their language from unnecesary loan words. Spanglish is not common because the anglosaxon culture doesn't influence us so much as USA over Mexico or Puerto Rico.

Here you may even find people that, although knowing english, will answer in spanish to an american/british tourist.


----------



## Blas de Lezo

[B said:
			
		

> elmohdez[/B] en mi pueblo en Cantabria las señales de *STOP* estan borradas y en el medio dice *SO*(lo que se les dice a los caballos para que paren)siempre lo encontre genial.
> .



Paletos al poder. (-_-)


----------



## Blas de Lezo

JamesM said:


> I know only enough about this topic to be dangerous, but wouldn't Spanglish include words like "carro" for car?  To me this is Spanglish, when a word is borrowed and then modified to sound like Spanish.



Carro is a fully spanish word, coming from latin "carrus".

In Spain it means "waggon" or "cart". (the word for "car" is "coche").


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

In Mexico those "Stop" signals says "Alto"...

Well... I know we are the devil and want to loan English words by no reason... but I heard & read some words that seems more anglicism than the Mexican counterpart  
as "aparcar" & "aparcamiento" (it sounds odd for me) while we use "estacionar" & "estacionamiento"
"rail" & "railes", we use "riel/rieles"
or "bacon (_beicon_)" while we say "tocino" or "video (pronounced _vidio_ and not video as we do)".


----------



## Juan Nadie

Mr. P Mosh said:


> In Mexico those "Stop" signals says "Alto"...
> 
> Well... I know we are the devil and want to loan English words by no reason... but I heard & read some words that seems more anglicism than the Mexican counterpart
> as "aparcar" & "aparcamiento" (it sounds odd for me) while we use "estacionar" & "estacionamiento"
> "rail" & "railes", we use "riel/rieles"
> or "bacon (_beicon_)" while we say "tocino" or "video (pronounced _vidio_ and not video as we do)".


To whom do you heard/read that?


----------



## Fer BA

Hi Juan:

I've seen some of those (_vídio, beicon, rail) _in Spain, and Spain only.


----------



## ampurdan

No decimos "vídio", decimos "vídeo". Lo que pasa es que la pronunciación relajada hace que esa "e" se convierta en "i" en muchos casos. 

Se diga "video" o se diga "vídeo", la palabra viene del inglés igualmente, sacada del latín "uideo".

 Creo que lo más común por aquí es "raíl", no "rail", aunque según el DRAE los dos existen.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

Juan Nadie said:


> To whom do you heard/read that?



I'd seen some videos of "Nuevos cómicos" and usually I watched anime dubbed in Spain when there aren't a Latin American dub available.
;D


----------



## carlosch

Fer BA said:


> Hi Juan:
> 
> I've seen some of those (_vídio, beicon, rail) _in Spain, and Spain only.


 
Cuando visité España me sorprendió el uso de varios anglicismos. A la _tocineta_ le llaman beicon, el uso de interviú cuando existe la palabra _entrevista_, se le llama water al _inodoro_ del baño y lo más que me sorprendió fue ver una señal importante de tránsito en inglés (STOP) cuando estoy acostumbrado a ver en letras rojas el _PARE_ acá en Puerto Rico o el _ALTO_ en algunos lugares de latinoamérica como México.


----------



## ampurdan

I think the "stop" road sign reads "stop" in the whole Europe. It's not "Arrêt" in France, "Halt" in Germany or "Fermarsi" in Italy either; while the "give way" sign is written in the national language or remains blank.


----------



## David_3333

Hola,
Conozco personas que han vivido un tiempo en Estados Unidos, o que tienen familiares allá, y usan expresiones muy divertidas, para los que conocemos ambos lenguajes:

púshale - empújale - push
voy a arreglarle las brekas al carro (los frenos)
llámame pa' trás -- regrésame la llamada -- call me back
no fani -- no es gracioso -- not funny


Saludos!


----------



## mirk

HUMBERT0 said:


> You may hear or even read words like “mapear= mop the floor”, “parkear=”To park”, “yonke=”junkyard”, etc.
> Even I use “rotar una forma” for girar = rotate, and “reyectear” for rechazar = reject... etc. I try not to use them, but sometimes I'll say them without realizing it…. mea culpa, mea culpa…



Well, I think Spanglish is so deep-rooted in south California, sometimes it is very hard to communicate without using it.  I try to keep my Spanish as pure as I can, but a couple of years ago, I had a problem with the faucet of the kitchen sink in my apartment.  I called the maintenance guy, a Salvadorian, and explained to him:

"El grifo del fregadero está goteando"
"uh?"
"El gri-fo del fre-ga-de-ro está go-te-an-do"
"Uuhhh??"
-sigh- "Que la foset de la sinka se está likiando"
"Aaaah! I'll be right there..."


  Spanglish sometimes is a completely different language.


----------



## Mate

No estaba aware de hasta qué extent ha llegado la cosa esta del espánglish.

Parece algo lo bastante instituido como para ser llamado dialecto o tal vez idioma. El portugués es un idioma distinto del español pero es menos distinto de ese ejemplo que nos diste: "Que la foset de la sinka se está likiando".


----------



## Fer BA

Mateamargo said:


> No estaba aware de hasta qué extent ha llegado la cosa esta del espánglish.


 


Equiusmi Mateamargo!

Que no tú sabes eso del extent que en aquí tenemos? Fresco!


----------



## Fer BA

Mateamargo said:


> No estaba aware de hasta qué extent ha llegado la cosa esta del espánglish.


 


Equiusmi Mateamargo!

Que no tú sabes eso del extent que en aquí tenemos? Fresco!

http://www.pbs.org/speak/seatosea/americanvarieties/spanglish/book/

justo miré la guacha!! me voy a dormir!!!


----------



## mirk

Una amiga trabaja en una guardería acá en Los Angeles, y me dijo que recién empezó su trabajo, una niña llegó muy triste con ella y le dijo:

"Rosita mi friend no quiere que la tache"
"¿Y por qué quieres tachar a Rosita?"
"Es my friend y no se deja tachar..." y se fue la niña a llorar su pena a un rincón.

Entonces mi amiga se acercó a Rosita y le preguntó que pasaba.  Rosita le dijo "I don't want her to touch me" y entonces mi amiga entendió: touch=tach=tachar.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mirk said:


> "El grifo del fregadero está goteando"
> "uh?"
> "El gri-fo del fre-ga-de-ro está go-te-an-do"
> "Uuhhh??"
> -sigh- "Que la foset de la sinka se está likiando"
> "Aaaah! I'll be right there..."
> 
> 
> Spanglish sometimes is a completely different language.


 
Sin el antecedente en español,y aún sabiendo inglés, ¡Nunca le hubiera atinado a qué se refería! 

Definitivamente es como un dialecto


----------



## Blas de Lezo

Sinto mucho decir que el spanglish es una corrupción de dos idiomas preciosos por sí sólos.

Hablen español o hablen inglés. O si saben spanglish, hagan un esfuerzo y hablen los dos, que seguro que lo tienen más fácil que el resto de nosotros.

---

I'm  sorry to say that spanglish is a corruption of two beatiful languages.

You should speak either spanish or english. If you already know spanglish, you should make an effort and speak the two of them, for you it's easier than for us.


----------



## Arrius

*Sin el antecedente en español, y aún sabiendo inglés, ¡Nunca le hubiera atinado a qué se refería!* *miguelillo*

Ni siquiera un inglés hispanoparlante comprendría facilmente _foset_ (grifo) a que llamamos _tap_ no _faucet_.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Arrius said:


> *Sin el antecedente en español, y aún sabiendo inglés, ¡Nunca le hubiera atinado a qué se refería!* *miguelillo*
> 
> Ni siquiera un inglés hispanoparlante comprendría facilmente _foset_ (grifo) a que llamamos _tap_ no _faucet_.


 
La verdad es que acá grifo tampoco se usa sino llave


----------



## Fer BA

Con otra gente del foro estuvimos hablando del spanglish y creo que este hilo merece ser resucitado y puesto en el Cultural Cafe.

Dado que ya se ha hablado mucho del tema de si hay o no spanglish en España, nos interesaria saber cual es la experiencia concreta en los países Latinoamericanos, tanto en el uso de palabras del inglés en el castellano (_fui al mall a comprar unos jeans porque hay un sale fantástico_), en el code-switching entre ambas lenguas, en su modalidad de intercalar frases o partes de frases en un idioma y en otro, en el uso de sustantivos ingleses castellanizados en una estructura gramatical castellana (¡que el faucet de la sinka está likeando!) y en las estructuras gramaticales mismas (¿no tú podrías ir para mí?).

y también sobre esta frase casi promocional del spanglish "Spanglish: half the grammar and twice the vocaulary".


----------



## rainbow84uk

I think the key factor in "dialects" like Spanglish is that everyone's is different. Ok, there are Anglicisms that lots of people use in Spanish, but when someone is code switching, it's hardly ever the same twice. Instead it depends on the person you're talking to, how you feel and what you're trying to say. The more difficult or less natural something is for you to say, the more likely you are to say it in your stronger language, but it's rarely a conscious process.

I've studied Spanish for a long time and lived in Spain for the past 4 years. I speak Spanglish with a couple of my friends here, just mixing words in the middle of sentences or using Spanish grammatical structures in English: "¿Qué haces tonight? I've got ganas to see that new peli...it sounds really cool, no? So, quedamos a las 3 in the esquina?" But if I were to have the same conversation all over again (even with the same friend), I know most of the language switches would be in different points in the conversation, like "What are you doing esta tarde?" etc. 

That's why it's so hard to really pin down Spanglish...because not only is it unique to each speaker, it's unique to each utterance.


----------

